# grainy picture problem



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a 15"KDS USA Monitor and Northgate Innovations LP Amdathlon XP 2200 1.79GHZ 224 mb of RAM. I have Windows XP 2000 home edition.

I wonder if its just my monitor or if I have to go into the main? 
I'm at my wits end trying to adjust my computer so I can view pictures online and offline "CLEARLY".
When I'm on my laptop and grab a signal everything comes in clear.
When I download my pictures onto my laptop they turn out fine and clear. But when I download the same pictures on home computer everything is blurry most of the time. Its not bad but enough to notice something is not right. Even other peoples pictures are not clear unless like I said if I'm on another computer. Now I know its not me. I've got my glasses on. I went into the montior settings and played with every imaginable setting. I also went into
the main and reset the bits. 
Any suggestions before I get my 
shot gun?

I went into Screen Resolution changed it to 32 bits on the color.
1280 X1024 Pixels.
I think it may be this cheap monitor it has to be.
But then again why when I use my paint and then photobucket the picture does it turn out grainy?
Any suggestions would be great.

sandy

sample of me and shappa--does this come out clear to you?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sandy, it sounds to me like your monitor is the culprit. Otherwise, it would probably be the vidoe card, but I imagine yours is built into the system board. I would think problems with it center around skrewy colors and other weird things.

As far as uploading to photobucket, do you resize your pictures smaller than the original size? If so, try to sharpen each picture after you resize it. That always seems to help alot.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sandy, that posted pix is perfectly clear on my monitor. Rich


----------



## mikes451 (May 21, 2004)

Yea the pic is clear here to. I think a 15" monitor should be set at 1024 * 768 , that what my 15" LCD monitor is set at which is its native resolution.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Same here. On a Viewsonic A70 17" monitor, the screen resolution is set at the highest (32 bit) and 1024x768. The picture looks good on this monitor.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Sandy, You did not mention the model number of your monitor. As Johnny 5 once said "Need input". KDS, as memory serves me maike LCD and CRT monitors. LCD monitors have what is called a native resolution. Many, but not all 15" LCD monitors native resolution is 1024 X 768 @ Xhertz. Change that and you can get fuzzy images. CRT's don't much care what their resolution is. Their may also be new driver software available for your video card or onboard video system.

You image looks fine to me. I run a 19" View Sonic E790B CRT Monitor.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Well Sandy, you are just having all kinds of problems this week, lol. Your pic is perfectly clear here too. I dont have any monitor suggestions but I bet Grayfish can help you, he is a whiz!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Its the El Cheapo Monitor. Where's my gun! Shopping for a good one guys. Did somebody say Fry's? No more Wal Mart for me. Seems like every electronic device I buy from 
Wal Mart is cheap or breaks. Let's see 5 VCR's, 4 DVD players, 3 TV's, 3 Air compressors, oh there's more --you get the idea right?

Thanks for the advice(above)^You steered me in the right direction.

Sandy


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> Its the El Cheapo Monitor. Where's my gun! Shopping for a good one guys. Did somebody say Fry's? No more Wal Mart for me. Seems like every electronic device I buy from
> Wal Mart is cheap or breaks. Let's see 5 VCR's, 4 DVD players, 3 TV's, 3 Air compressors, oh there's more --you get the idea right?
> 
> Thanks for the advice(above)^You steered me in the right direction.
> ...


Have you checked the native resolution of the monitor and operating hertz reqirement. These settings can be changed by the user. What is the montitors model number?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

After spending a week and buying a brand new monitor I finally found the problem. At some time I must of messed with the settings on my AOL Graphics. The pictures on the internet were loading too fast and with dial-up it disorted every picture on my screen.
I went into settings on AOL looked up the letter"I" under Internet "WEB" Options and turned off my AOL High Speed.
Now everything comes in clear. Now I can enjoy the net again.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You likely were loading the images in interlaced mode, and they were not completely loading. When an image loads, in non interlaced mode it loads line by line top to bottom and the picture paints down the screen. In Interlaced mode, you'll load and paint the top line, then line 4, line 8, lin 12 until you get to the bottom of the image, then it goes to the top and paints the screen with line 2, line 6, line 10, etc, until the image is fully painted. It lets you see a partial image before the image is completely loaded, which is beneficial if you're clicking and navigating around as you don't have to wait for a full image load before you click and move to something else. But, if the image has not completely loaded, it will be blurry like an out of focus picture because it is missing some of the scan lines.


----------

